# Ice fishing or not fishing question



## versca1 (Dec 5, 2005)

Here's the deal: My parents do everything together, except my mom does not hunt or fish. Mom wants to go along with my dad ice fishing, although she does not fish (as mentioned previously), she said she would just sit in the shant and read a book?

Here's the question: Does she need to buy a fishing license to be in the shanty with my father. 

Thanks for any help on this.

Al


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

No she doesn't need one...........


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> No she doesn't need one...........


As he said.... No license needed to read....


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

I would like to add to this question.

If she's sitting there reading her book and has a purchased license.

Can he tend to "her" tipups?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

If she has a license she's allowed the 2 lines that the law allows......sitting in a shanty looking out the door/window occassionally is good enough and legal.


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

I believe she would have to check her own tip ups. If you take kids along, they can all have two lines, but if the CO doesn't see the kids using their lines, he would give a ticket for too many lines to the adult.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

snowman11 said:


> I would like to add to this question.
> 
> If she's sitting there reading her book and has a purchased license.
> 
> Can he tend to "her" tipups?


There would be no problem in that situation.


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Then an adult could take five kids fishing giving him 12 tip ups. The kids not take care of any of them. He rigs and pulls in all the fish from all 12 tip ups. 
Kids do nothing and take home 30 Walleye.
In the case of the wife, It would be him using four lines and he caught the fish, so he would have two limits. You can't catch your buddies fish for him.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

The difference is the wife has purchased a license where some people take kids for the sole purpose of them doing all the fishing and kids not doing anything, including purchasing a license. The second major problem is 12 tip ups verses 4 tip ups. Some differences in the equations eh?


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

So as long as the husband is only running four lines and not 12, this makes it right and the next time their out on their boat he can have four lines out and use his and her poles too to catch their 10 Walleye limit.
So long as she has bought a licence.

I don't think I want to be the one to tell the CO that this is ok.


----------



## versca1 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Thanks for all the responses!* Mom buy a fishing license...yeah right! Dad is cheap! He would just like the company of another individual, unlike me. My better half would just complain about being cold and I would have to give in and head to the truck.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

To extend the question a little:

What about names one the tipups In the case of Mom & Dad--I dont know current law but I believe at one time it said something like 

,,,,must have name of owner or user...? AND I dont think Dad can put last name only. So if Dad is tending 4 tip ups?? 

What about it Ray??


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

theeyes, I'm not going to argue with you, gave my answer, you do what you think is right. Much of it has to do with intent so I can only assume that maybe your intent is different that what we are talking about.

CL, the law has always, at least for the last 30 years plus said owner and never said user as for names on tip ups.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

all my tip ups have my name on them.......fishing with my wife and step son 6 tip ups set we got checked and nothing was said at all......the officer just laughed and said i dont get to take your tip ups home you have your name on em .... 

this is no different then soft water fishing with 4 people on a boat and 12 lines........or 8 for warm water species........when trolling are rods designated to a person?......not that ive seen....and because one or two people tend the rods are they breaking the law?.......there times i run 12 rods myself and just let others do the fun part......come on guys............rods and or lines are basically instantly transferable from one person to the next.....as long as your not over 2 or 3 rods /lines per person ....give Ray a break hes a valuable resource here how many retired guys actually want to sit and answere questions about what they used to do for free..........


----------

